

Teams losing coin toss pay penalty  - tshtf
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7087e55a-8462-11df-9cbb-00144feabdc0.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Requires me to register ... I'm not _that_ interested ...

